# Would like to see some loft pictures and some pointers on keeping the price down.



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be building a loft this spring and would like to see some pictures and maybe some designs to get some ideas. I would also like to know what some of you did to keep the cost down. Any pointers to save just a little money would be great thanks.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is where all the fun starts, so many designs and different ideas from many people, enjoy looking at all the possibilities from just a simple starter loft!

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
be sure to scroll down to see what others have made, i like the no stud design interior for one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

so many designs so little time lol all you really need is a shed with enuf room to split it in half and you go from there .. it all depends on how many birds you want to keep in it ...always plan for more is the key to being on top on things


----------

